# Has there ever been a White Labs bulk buy for Vault yeast ?



## Roosterboy (19/6/18)

Why don't we use our bulk buying power to release some yeasts from the Vault ?
I haven't bought direct from White Labs , for those that have , what do you think ?
What are your thoughts ? Even if a supplier took a cut it would be worth it to have
some released that we don't see in Australia.


----------



## Garfield (19/6/18)

I'm keen


----------



## mashmaniac (19/6/18)

Only yanks can vote with their feet on vault releases, though I think 059 was release due to some fairly loud noise from down under after the book "Bronzed Brews" was released. No real harm in trying but I think it has been tried before without luck.


----------



## Roosterboy (19/6/18)

I know there is going to be a White Labs executive 
In Sydney in the coming days. Could be a good time to let them know what we think.


----------



## contrarian (20/6/18)

I would love to see the 059 become part of their regular list. It's a fantastic list for a variety of beers!


----------



## Ben Davies (20/6/18)

Im keen need a new ale strain.


----------



## Roosterboy (20/6/18)

I'm looking at WLP073 Artisanal Country Ale yeast and WLP059 sounds good also.


----------



## Ben Davies (21/6/18)

I got this from hoppydays last summer and am head over heals for it. Its a whitelabs yeast vault release and glad i got some.
https://www.brewersfriend.com/yeasts/white-labs-leeuwenhoek-saison-yeast-blend-wlp564/


----------



## altone (25/8/18)

From what I can see the vault releases become the monthly {or is it bi monthly) Bank releases.
So when they hit the preorder quantity it goes into the next release queue.

I wish we could get some of those vault yeasts released earlier though. pity only Americans can preorder, not brew shops around the world.


----------



## pirateagenda (16/9/18)

I was of the understanding that the brew shop is able to order them if they get enough numbers. 

I'm keen for WLP-059. just did another starter to replenish my stocks. now have about 800B cells, but its up to about 5th or 6th generation


----------

